# Calypso & Katie kidded *pics* 5/1



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:leap: 
I was in the garage with the doors open, less than 10 feet away, and didn't hear her once! walked outside and :doh: there's a kid!

Cute, Dark brown (thought he was black at first) paint kid, perfect Z on his head, so his name in North Star's Zeppelin.

Doing great, his dam Calypso is a FF 88% Boer doe. big udder, great mom 

here he is! I'll get better pics tomorrow


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

congrats!!! he does look huge wow


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

Congrats! :stars: Love, love the dark brown. :shades:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

What a chunk! :shocked: How much does he weigh?

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

He is really nice....congrats.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

He looks like a big strong guy! Congrats


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

Awww wow he's very handsome!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

Well here's the new pictures

not sure on a weight.. hmm, I'll grab the fish scale

until then, enjoy! :leap:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

I love the "C" on his forehead  I think his name should start with a C 

He's a gorgeous boy! Are you keeping him?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

eh, it DID look like a Z..looks like lightning or a C now though

he's only 94%, a lady might wants a commercial buck, but not sure if he'll stay a buck.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

Ah, how much is required to keep a Boer boy a buck? 97?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

I'm pretty sure it is 96.4% so a 94% (PB doe) produced a buck from a 100%, the buckling would be 94.6% considered purebred.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

Oh cool, I was close  I remember hearing something about that. Thanks! And Sorry, I apparently can't read- Zeppelin is a cute name  Please disregard my illiteracy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck*

no problem, some days I can't seem to read


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck *New Pics**

What a handsome "little" (?) guy! Congratulations!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck *New Pics**

thanks 
need to get a weight on him still, busy with an English Finals essay..will get to it though


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck *New Pics**

He looks really nice I just love boer goat babies. I don't know why since they don't come in a crazy amount of colors like the rest but I sure do like the white bodies and colored heads.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck *New Pics**

haha, I think it must be the roman nose and floppy ears!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calypso Kidded Single Buck *New Pics**

He is ADORABLE!! Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Katie kidded with a BIG paint doeling yesterday 4/30
she did it all on her own, while I was outside!



















North Star Anberlin


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

BIG CONGRATS on both girls and their babys,,, :leap: The boy looks like a hunk,, :drool: and the girl is just toooooo adorable... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe thank you! 

they're great moms, and the babies, aww!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! The babies are adorable - and yea! for the mamas to do it on their own!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwwwwwww both kids are gorgeous!!! I love that doeling! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...A big congrats Katrina...they are adorable....glad it was an easy delivery to..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such a pretty girl!!! Your girls knew you were busy with tests so they did great with no stress to you!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks 

The official weights! 
Buckling at 72 hours - 9lbs
Doeling at 24 hours - 16lbs


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy cow that doeling is huge. How in the world did that mom doe it. She is good looking though. CONGRATES


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wowzers..... did I READ that wrong???????????????? 16 lbs??????? That's a calf not a goat!!!!!! LOL Sheesh momma must REALLY be hurting!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i know! I have no clue how she got that girl out! she's going to be big 

yeah, katie did seem a little off today, gave her some calcium drench, poor girl had to deliver HER?! haha


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! SOOOO cute!  the colors on that girl. And the names are just adorable. 
Congratulations!!!
:stars: 

-Tina


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

16 lbs? I was happy my two that survived from the triplets were 7 lbs.

haha. CONGRATS! They are stunners.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks
> 
> The official weights!
> Buckling at 72 hours - 9lbs
> Doeling at 24 hours - 16lbs


 Your welcome... :wink:

Woe :shocked: ...no ....16 lbs??..... are you sure ...her mom wasn't standing on the scale...with one hoof toe :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe nope, we used a hanging scale.


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

^ How did you use a hanging scale? That's all I have but I don't have anything big enough to put the show wethers in. LOL.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

It's a fish scale, goes up to 75 lbs.
I use a goat blanket/towel, and wrap it around them, then punch a hole in the top to hook the scale onto.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hehe nope, we used a hanging scale.


 :laugh: I am just kidding with ya....  
Now that is a big kid....congrats :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks 
They're all outside enjoying Alaska Spring! :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Chunky Monkeys!! I need to get me a boer gal. Very nice pictures.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the babies. They are beautiful and big. :shocked: You must have a wonderful doe. Don't forget her on Mother's Day. May a few jelly beans and her favorite flowers. Edible of course. :laugh: BTW, enjoy that Alaska spring. I lived at Fort Greely when I was a kid. I miss it. Hubbie and I are going to go salmon fishing in a couple of years, I'll let you know when maybe we could met. :clap: 

Gina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Salmon! 

Cool, I've been to ft Greely a couple times up in Delta. Small town, big personality.


----------

